# Chakra vs Nen vs Haki?



## hulkv99 (Jan 16, 2015)

Which one of these is better then the other?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 16, 2015)

please stop making threads

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## hulkv99 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry I didn't know it bothered people......


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 16, 2015)

just when you spam several of them a day.

Its better to lurk more and search for threads to see where the OBD stands on certain character's stats before jumping in headfirst into making a thread that might as well be "Herald vs. Akatsuki member" thread


----------



## Tapion (Jan 16, 2015)

I'l throw you a bone, chakra or nen....I'l say nen is better depending on the type of nen user you are. Tired of walking? Conjure a car(if you can manage to remember all the parts, otherwise make a bike). Battle wise I'd say Nen again, depending on the type of nen you have you can actually mimic the other two power systems...somewhat.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 16, 2015)

No, the thread is more about opinions than facts. No stomping, lurk more.


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 16, 2015)

Why the hate??


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2015)

In terms of usefulness Nen, Chakra, Haki  in that order and the first two are a lot more varied and defined that Haki by a long shot. Chakra could also be said to be better than nen because the most powerful applications for Nen are Hatsu which are almost always unique techniques and you usually don't have more than a few Hatsu at the very most with many having only one, but with chakra you can train and control several elements, make clones, and do a bunch of other shit. Nen is more detailed, but less flexible than Chakra. Haki has only three things which is basically body enhancement (which can hit through element intangibility), some form of pre-cog, and imposing your will on others so there's a lot less to do with it.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 16, 2015)

at 100% potential I'll go with chakra. due to versatility 
Control over 5 - 10+ elements which everyone could gain access if they have enough time in their current lifetime. 

Nen is dependent on which 1 of the 6 ability you have an access and it is quite limited to a single ability

Haki has less application than the other two.


----------



## Katou (Jan 16, 2015)

Nen for me. . .Just Nen


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 16, 2015)

Haki is different than the two so i don't know what is its business being here.
Anyways, Nen is imo, better than chakra because it has less restraints than chakra and gives you more freedom in creating something unique depending on the level of your imagination, etc. of course, as long as it's within the grasps of your type.
Nen is harder to use and master  though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2015)

Chakra has far more versatility.

Nen is like a more focused chakra, it's versatile, but only in specific ways.

Haki is essentially brute force but if you learn to use it it's incredibly potent.

So IRL:

Chakra>Nen>Haki


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 16, 2015)

Nen is more versatile and it's aura can scare opponents. It also allows to learn 6 different classes and it's abilities.

Haki can be used as pre cognition/great observing tool, improve your attack or defence and can even knock out those who are substantially weaker than you.

Chakra is just internal energy, that is needed to perform all types of Jutsu. Without knowing your nature type or without any training with controlling it and applying it for your techniques, its not much of use.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 16, 2015)

> Without knowing your nature type or without any training with controlling it and applying it for your techniques, its not much of use.


Lamest reason................... 
You do know that this also apply to nen and Haki right  or did you miss all the training the MC needed to gain access to their nen and Haki?



> It also allows to learn 6 different classes and it's abilities.



Unless you have the same eyes as Kurapika your nen are limited to a single type... the other 4 they are below 60% while the specialization unless you started with it will remain zero for the rest of your life or you have unlocked some type of special gene pool to access it, Even if you trained your whole life those number won't exceed their limit or did you miss the whole explanation in the manga and the show? 



> Haki can be used as pre cognition/great observing tool, improve your attack or defence and can even knock out those who are substantially weaker than you.


Chakra and Nen can be used as a great observation tool or did you miss the part where characters can be a sensor via training (Sage mode and En) and when Killua grandfather Zenon sense the whole building in york city... 
and chakra and nen can do the last part ( Hisoka stopping gon and Killua, Killua's brother pressuring Killua, Oro stunning the team 7 with pressure in the death forest and such) ..



> pre cognition



As for this it can also apply to nen or chakra, Kurapika's Boss Daughter in York Shin has this... The priestess in Naruto also has this....  So this isn't limited to haki alone...


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2015)

Why is Haki even here? Its is very different from the other two


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 16, 2015)

No idea,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Why is Haki even here? Its is very different from the other two


----------



## Haro (Jan 16, 2015)

Lets be real here guys. The power of friendship solos.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 16, 2015)

Good thing the equality rule or whatever that's called exist so we don't need to make these sort of thread.

Also, what is Haki doing here?


----------



## tonpa (Jan 16, 2015)

Nen has more potential than chakra as you can see some of the high tiers in hxh have hax abilities
In the end there all the same damn thing, you can make clones, you can turn invisible, you can do aura attacks, you can control elements, people ect. 

Specialist are broken. You can actually put the chakra system in the nen system and it works perfectly.

Rock Lee is an enhancer. 
Naruto a manipulator 
Sage Naruto Specialist 
ect.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

Depends on what I am doing.

In real life, I'm taking chakra. Nen is cool and all, but I can do genjutsu with chakra. I'd become a genjutsu master, and rule the world, changing major events in the human world. 

Although I'd probably be a conjurer in the HxH world, and I'd conjure up some boss as shit. So actually if I had the choice to be a conjurer I'd choose that, but other than that I'm picking chakra.

For fighting, I'd pick Haki.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 16, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Lamest reason...................
> You do know that this also apply to nen and Haki right  or did you miss all the training the MC needed to gain access to their nen and Haki?
> 
> 
> ...



If say we assume what you can achieve, if you have chakra and know the basics then yes, you can learn a lot. Like you can't use more than 3 elements(excluding genoms) and even that's rare. 

You can become a Sage, but only if you are a very capable and strong shinobi. Even then, not everybody can achieve a perfect SM.

Like having even an implanted Sharingan can boost your abilities by quite a lot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2015)

Hiruzen mastered all five elements without a bloodline or Rinnegan


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 16, 2015)

Nen is cooler. Too many rasengan variants for this guy. You've got a rasengan for just about every purpose now.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 16, 2015)

> If say we assume what you can achieve, if you have chakra and know the basics then yes, you can learn a lot. Like you can't use more than 3 elements(excluding genoms) and even that's rare.
> 
> You can become a Sage, but only if you are a very capable and strong shinobi. Even then, not everybody can achieve a perfect SM.
> 
> Like having even an implanted Sharingan can boost your abilities by quite a lot.



We are talking about 100% potential here... those low end limits you are pointing out does not exist in this scenario.. Same way why I talked about a maximize nen capacity which is 100% 60%, 60%, 40%, 40/20% depending if you are on the other side of the specialization or nearer it. 

And we have example of people gaining multiple elements with no bloodline what so ever. Hiruzen for one has all 5 elements, Oonoki had a kekkai Touta with only having a kekkai genkai bloodline.. and such which means those kekkai genkai is available to normal people as long as they put forth enough effort.

And sage mode can be achieve by anyone via training...


----------



## Fujita (Jan 16, 2015)

Chakra actually strikes me as more versatile than Nen in the sense that one person can use it for a great variety of very effective techniques. 

Nen gives you the option of outright making up your own personal ability, but those abilities have hefty limits on power and scope. An enhancer might be strong, but their hax is a bit limited. A conjurer is going to have a lot of trouble making objects that work at range (a problem Kurapika ran into). And even a lot of the hax requires you giving up something or limiting your ability in some way (Kurapika can seal your Nen, but only if you're a member of the Troupe; Shoot can steal parts of your body, but only if he can manage to hurt you; Chrollo steals abilities but there are tricky conditions for taking and using them, etc.). Even with Kurapika's ability to use all Nen types with 100% effectiveness, he can't achieve the same skill level as somebody naturally with that type. 

Nen is a bit more interesting, though, even if I'd pick chakra in a fight.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2015)

Fujita said:


> Chakra actually strikes me as more versatile than Nen in the sense that one person can use it for a great variety of very effective techniques.
> 
> Nen gives you the option of outright making up your own personal ability, but those abilities have hefty limits on power and scope. An enhancer might be strong, but their hax is a bit limited. A conjurer is going to have a lot of trouble making objects that work at range (a problem Kurapika ran into), and even a lot of the hax requires you giving up something or limiting your ability in some way (Kurapika can seal your Nen, but only if you're a member of the Troupe; Shoot can steal parts of your body, but only if he can manage to hurt you; *Chrollo steals abilities but there are tricky conditions for taking and using them*, etc.). Even with Kurapika's ability to use all Nen types with 100% effectiveness, he can't achieve the same skill level as somebody naturally with that type.
> 
> Nen strikes me as a bit more interesting, though, even if I'd pick chakra in a fight.



Chrollo's is specialization actually, but it's the same general idea.


----------



## Fujita (Jan 16, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Chrollo's is specialization actually, but it's the same general idea.



Yeah, and that's his specialization ability...?

oh wait, the way I wrote that sentence makes it look like I was listing conjurers, when I wasn't trying to do that  

though I thought Shoot was manipulation for some reason


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 16, 2015)

Fujita said:


> Yeah, and that's his specialization ability...?
> 
> oh wait, the way I wrote that sentence makes it look like I was listing conjurers, when I wasn't trying to do that
> 
> though I thought Shoot was manipulation for some reason



Yeah, but it works pretty similarly to conjuration. It's special because it can steal hatsu.


----------



## Fujita (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd argue that it's rather different from conjuration in that his primary weapons are stolen abilities rather than his own conjured stuff but I think at that point we'd be splitting hairs


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 17, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> If say we assume what you can achieve, if you have chakra and know the basics then yes, you can learn a lot. Like you can't use more than 3 elements(excluding genoms) and even that's rare.



Technically anyone can use all five elements (literally everyone created a kilometer+ tall rock wall when fending off the Juubi's giant BB, even those who don't have an affinity with Douten.) Elemental affinity's just mean you can use that particular element more effectively.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jan 17, 2015)

Seriously, when is it that people are gonna stop seeing Haki as a powersystem when its not...?

One Piece's powersystem is simply basic human energy.


----------



## Sabco (Jan 17, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Seriously, when is it that people are gonna stop seeing Haki as a powersystem when its not...?
> 
> One Piece's powersystem is simply basic human energy.




Basic human energy ?

Haki is a mysterious power that is found in every living being in the world, most of op characters do not notice it or just fail to awaken it


It sounds powersystem for me


----------



## Fujita (Jan 17, 2015)

"Basic human energy" 

that lets you create energy armor and read people's emotions/intentions 

just because the abilities that it gives you are limited compared to the other two doesn't mean it's not an energy system

and Nen is certainly also "basic human energy" 

everybody has it, it's just that most people can't see or manipulate it in any meaningful fashion, though artistic types or whatever can actually end up using it as a consequence of their skill


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 17, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Hiruzen mastered all five elements without a bloodline or Rinnegan



Kishi by the end of the manga seems to have changed the whole idea with elemntal limits. Before that, Kakashi clearly stated that a jounin can learn 2 types of elements and that those with Kekke Genkai can learn up to 3 elements.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 17, 2015)

Nen.

Nanika.

Enuff said.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 17, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> Kishi by the end of the manga seems to have changed the whole idea with elemntal limits. Before that, Kakashi clearly stated that a jounin can learn 2 types of elements and that those with Kekke Genkai can learn up to 3 elements.



He said Jounin were supposed to have learned that many in order to qualify as jounin generally. In Kakashi's case he's supposed to have learned/mastered 1000 jutsu which means he could probably use a large number of the elements as well. Meanwhile Hiruzen is noted to have learned every jutsu within Konoha's walls (and beyond that to some extent). Before stating that (which was during the elemental training) Kakashi had used water jutsu during his fight with Zabuza and in some other cases, has lightning as his primary element and used things like Raikiri, he used earth in tangent with his dogs, and I'm pretty sure he used a fire jutsu during his bell test with Naruto and Sakura at the start of Shippuuden. Having a kekkei genkai is an advantage and allows you to mix two of them, but unlike nen it is not in almost every single case set in stone about what you can do.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jan 17, 2015)

Chakra due to the sheer amount of things you can do with it i guess.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 17, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He said Jounin were supposed to have learned that many in order to qualify as jounin generally. In Kakashi's case he's supposed to have learned/mastered 1000 jutsu which means he could probably use a large number of the elements as well. Meanwhile Hiruzen is noted to have learned every jutsu within Konoha's walls (and beyond that to some extent). Before stating that (which was during the elemental training) Kakashi had used water jutsu during his fight with Zabuza and in some other cases, has lightning as his primary element and used things like Raikiri, he used earth in tangent with his dogs, and I'm pretty sure he used a fire jutsu during his bell test with Naruto and Sakura at the start of Shippuuden. Having a kekkei genkai is an advantage and allows you to mix two of them, but unlike nen it is not in almost every single case set in stone about what you can do.



Anime is not a canon most of the times.

Kakashi showed only 3 elements in the manga. Hiruzen might have learnt all of 5 elements, but it's doubtful that he is equally good in all of them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 17, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> Anime is not a canon most of the times.
> 
> Kakashi showed only 3 elements in the manga. Hiruzen might have learnt all of 5 elements, but it's doubtful that he is equally good in all of them.



I was using the manga, not the anime, but wasn't sure about the fire technique since early part 2 is probably the part of the series other than the war that I remember the least about so I recalled the anime in that regard (it doesn't help that the wiki makes it a pain in the ass sometimes to know which is what). 

He matched up just fine against Guruguru's jutsu and used the exact same technique, at the exact amount of power with maximum efficiency. I'm sure he's better at one compared to the rest as he's bound to have a natural affinity but he uses them all at a high level.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 17, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I was using the manga, not the anime, but wasn't sure about the fire technique since early part 2 is probably the part of the series other than the war that I remember the least about so I recalled the anime in that regard (it doesn't help that the wiki makes it a pain in the ass sometimes to know which is what).
> 
> He matched up just fine against Guruguru's jutsu and used the exact same technique, at the exact amount of power with maximum efficiency. I'm sure he's better at one compared to the rest as he's bound to have a natural affinity but he uses them all at a high level.



And Hiruzen is one of the strongest Kages in his verse and yet only a few seem to be able to use 5 elements. Most of them are stuck with 1 or 2. Even learning how to manipulate an element requires quite a lot of training and each jutsu varies in difficulty and some of them are impossible to learn, unless you are a genius or extremely good in Ninjutsu/Genjutsu/Taijutsu/etc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> And Hiruzen is one of the strongest Kages in his verse and yet only a few seem to be able to use 5 elements. Most of them are stuck with 1 or 2. Even learning how to manipulate an element requires quite a lot of training and each jutsu varies in difficulty and some of them are impossible to learn, unless you are a genius or extremely good in Ninjutsu/Genjutsu/Taijutsu/etc.


because you don't need to be a genius/abnormal human material to just start masterizing the nen to begin with 
you do realise that out the few selected hunters an even lower amount gets to know how to use nen, right ?
any fooder in narutoverse has acess to chakra, even 10 years childrens can make clones and alike.
i mean 5000 fooders learned a doton jutsu in a couple of minutes despite the absurd majority have nothing to do with earth style.
there is just no way you gotta call ninjutsu something more difficult than nen


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 17, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> because you don't need to be a genius/abnormal human material to just start masterizing the nen to begin with
> you do realise that out the few selected hunters an even lower amount gets to know how to use nen, right ?
> any fooder in narutoverse has acess to chakra, even 10 years childrens can make clones and alike.
> i mean 5000 fooders learned a doton jutsu in a couple of minutes despite the absurd majority have nothing to do with earth style.
> there is just no way you gotta call ninjutsu something more difficult than nen



What they learnt was quite simple. They were given clear instructions and most of them are chuunin-jounin ranked shinobi's.

Not everyone can become a Ninja and not everyone can become successful. High or very high level jutsus are either limited to Kekke Genkais and such or possess some risks to the user or they are very hard to learn and requires a lot of Chakra, good chakra control and experience.

Chakra has many uses and versatility, if you train constantly and are good in one of the Shinobi jutsu fields. Gai's father knew how to use 8th gate and he was still a genin.


----------



## Fujita (Jan 17, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> because you don't need to be a genius/abnormal human material to just start masterizing the nen to begin with



Actually, you don't. Wing says something to that effect; you have to be careful in who you decide to train, because anybody can become very dangerous just by putting in the work. so at least some of this



> you do realise that out the few selected hunters an even lower amount gets to know how to use nen, right ?



is by design 

That said, to be one of the better Nen users requires natural talent and an insane amount of hard work. It took Gon and Killua, who were apparently some of the most talented people Wing had ever taught, a fair amount of effort just to get above shit tier. So you're right that Nen isn't exactly easy to learn how to use.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 17, 2015)

Actually everyone can become a ninja as far as we're aware.

You need chakra which can be increased through training and that's about it.


----------

